# Indonesia Train Miniature



## plentonk (Nov 18, 2010)

Indonesia train miniature



>


Hello,
this is 4 item from Indonesia,
an Indonesia train miniature,
this loco are use in Indonesia, with real body paint ..

*Detail Product, *this set including 3 part =>
*Paper Box*
- this is for wrapping & have text information of miniature
*Acrylic Transparent Box*
- material: Acrylic
- dimension: length 25cm x width 7cm x height 8.5cm
*Miniature*
- material: ABS plastic, strong and not easy to broke
- size: (+/-) length 20cm x width 3cm x height 4cm
- Scale HO 1:87
- no engine inside
- you can take this out of acrylic box and play on floor
- Very Detail, same with the real locomotive
- wheel can move follow rail 

*MODEL =>*

*LK - 01*
(General Electric CC201 White, this is what we use now in Indonesia)









*LK - 02*
(General Electric CC201 Red, not much left in Indonesia, because already change paint to white)









*LK - 03*
(General Electric CC201 Green, this is what we use in the past, around 1980 - 1990)









*LK - 04*
(General Electric CC203 White, this is what we use now in Indonesia)









*ebay list:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HO-Scale-In...646431?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item230733201f

*Price* @US$30
*payment: *PAYPAL only

*Shipping cost:*
- US / Canada US$18
- Europe US$14
- Asia US$13
(please contact me first to make sure)
(shipping cost including good packaging)

*contact:*
Daniel Satria Koestoro a.k.a. SuplentonkJaya (plentonk)
+62 81 328 250 975
[email protected]
www.pasarberingharjo.com


----------



## adsefty (Oct 9, 2010)

plentonk said:


> Indonesia train miniature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waah mantaaap go internasional juga om,,, sukses om


----------

